# Oak Park Dovetail Jig



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone that has purchased the Oak Park Dovetail Jig...I would be glad to get your input it. 

Would it be a tool that a beginner could use?

If you had a choice would you purchase it over lets say a Keller or PC 4212 or the PC Omnijig?

I don't mind spending the time to try to perfect a dovetail so that is why I don't know which way to lean to.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Allison


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Allison,

I believe the Oak-Park dove tail jig you are talking about will not do corner (90*) dovetails, only in board dovetails meaning to join 2 boards in a linear fashion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ACV

Oak-Park makes one that's neat but not the same as the Keller or PC 4212 or the PC Omnijig type, see link below.

http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=EZL0444
http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=EZL0445
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS--

But you should have the Oak-Park system base plate to use it right, the key to dovetail Oak-Park jig is the brass setup Pin,you can drill your base plate but it needs to be on dead center (the right spot ).

They have a neat jig to cut in heart type dovetails, you can see what it looks like by looking at the Sept.06 Contest, or see link below ▼
Scotts post (Bailey's Bedroom Suit) He didn't say he used the Oak-Park jig but it's the only one I know about that will make that type of cut,plus the Hearts ,By the way Scott, real nice job .

http://www.routerforums.com/forum-c...om-oak-park-com-september-2006-contest-6.html

So to say if you don't have a Oak-Park router systems you would be best off to get a PC or the one I like , it's not cheap but it works.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...EGBGJGMCAGKGJGHDADADADBDB&filter=Dovetail jig
or the one below if you don't want to put that much money out for a dovetail jig.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...EGBGJGMCAGKGJGHDADADADBDB&filter=Dovetail jig
I also like the one below ▼ BUT it's at 6" max.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=164

Just a NOTE*** Bob N. on the forum had one for sale about a week or two ago but I don't know if he sold it. (PC Type,4212 I think) but you may want to drop him a PM and ask him, could be the right time and the right place to get a great deal on one.

Hope this helps with the Dovetail jig ?

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Will the DT jig let you cut Through DT's as well as Half Blind DT's??

They don't say in the description.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
You lost me what's a DT 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
Just got it, will the OAK-Park jig let you cut DoveTails
Half Blind and Through Dovetails = yes

Bj 
Just a bit slow today I guess


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

Sorry, but the PC4212 is sold. Went faster than popcorn at the movies :sold:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Allison, for starting out I suggest you get the Oak Park box joint jig. It is simple to learn and use, it also makes a strong decorative joint. Dovetails take a bit more patience to learn and perfect. With the many choices today such as pocket hole joinery, floating tenon systems, Miller dowels or even standard dowels, I would wait on the dovetail jig until you have a few projects under your belt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ACV

Have you made any saw dust yet with your GREAT router system ?
Did you say it was $1400.oo +,? did it come with router bits also ? 
if so what kind ? (brand name and type )
I know you said, you are going to make a router bit case, how many bits do you have.?
Just asking 

Bj


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Bj,

Yep $1425.00 but I just bought a cheap set of bits at the tradeshow as I already had Whiteside bits ordered out of Saskatchewan (cheapest place I could find) which are on their way. I made sure to get the rabbeting set from Whiteside as well as the top 10 router bits from Fine Woodworking review.

I bought wood for the display cabinet out of plansnow.com.
http://www.workbenchplans.com/plansnow-cmp2005/cmp-plansnow-displaycab.pdf

Allison


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad you were able to sell it Bob! Nice set up... some one got a great deal!

corey


----------

